# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Xuất tín hiệu điều khiển từ Mach3 sang phần mềm khác

## Gamo

Hế nhô các cụ,

Hôm trước cụ Anhcos đã tư vấn cho em pp điều khiển Mach từ phần mềm khác, xuất G-Code từ PM khác vào Mach3. Tuy nhiên em đang théc méc là mình làm ngược lại được ko? Tức là Mach3 xuất tin hiệu chạy vào PM của riêng mình?
aka.e em đang tìm hiểu cách dẹp quách cổng LPT & chuyển sang chạy mạng.

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ này có rồi mà cụ.
- Mach3 USB
- Mach3 ethernet

Chơi plugins thôi. Còn như cụ Nhất Sơn nói thì Mach4 cho giao tiếp trực tiếp. Mà phải 10K USD thì mới có được protocol thì phải  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, Mach3 ethernet/Mach3 USB nó làm sao hay vậy hả CKD đẹp chai? :x :x :x Chẳng lẽ phải viết 1 plugin bằng Visual C++ >.<?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái vụ này có rồi mà cụ.
> - Mach3 USB
> - Mach3 ethernet
> 
> Chơi plugins thôi. Còn như cụ Nhất Sơn nói thì Mach4 cho giao tiếp trực tiếp. Mà phải 10K USD thì mới có được protocol thì phải



mach3 có sdk, cụ lên web hãng mà load
mach4 cung cấp API có giới hạn

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vậy ko có giải pháp nào ngoài plug-in (i.e. Mach3 SDK + Visual C++) hả các bác đẹp giai?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, vậy ko có giải pháp nào ngoài plug-in (i.e. Mach3 SDK + Visual C++) hả các bác đẹp giai?


mua nguyên 1 bộ của người ta làm  :Smile:

----------

hungdn

----------


## Gamo

hehe có ai bán bộ Ethernet ko bác?

Em kiếm trên Aliexpress rồi mà hem cóa :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

http://www.vitalsystem.com/portal/mo...spmc/dspmc.php
http://www.automationtechnologiesinc...ard-for-mach-3

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cụ này đúng là Gamo rồi, không sai vào đâu được.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, CKD đẹp giai... nhờ bác Hòe mà phát hiện ra tên của ông quá hay :x :x :x

----------


## terminaterx300

lên mach3 coi plugin xem phần cứng ethernet support rùi nghiên cứu 
http://www.machsupport.com/software/plugins/

----------


## Gamo

Huhu, đội ơn các cụ.... viết plug-in cho Mach3 thì viết được nhưng em làm biếng nhắm nhắm vì nó sử dụng công nghệ phần mềm tính ra cách đây cũng khoảng 15 năm ợ. Với nhu cầu của em thì em tính là trong trường hợp xấu nhất, thay vì mất công ngồi viết plug-in cho Mach3 thì viết Micro-Mach3 chắc còn lẹ hơn, huhu...

PP cụ anhcos chỉ bữa trước cho phép mình dùng Mach3 trong các công cụ phát triển tân thời hơn, nhưng em nghĩ chắc đó cũng là giới hạn của Mach3 rồi => plan B vậy

----------


## CKD

Đã từng có một cụ tai to mặt lớn mơ tưởng về một tương lại sáng lạng của soft CNC made in tự tui và hơn nữa là made in vn trong khi bản thân thì mù CNC (không hiểu rỏ), càng không biết gì về tiêu chuẩn, về công nghệ gia công v.v.... Thiệt là hãi.
Nên với cụ em có lòng tin hơn nhiều. Cụ biết chút về CNC, biết về lập trình nên cơ mai thành công còn lớn.

Mà nói thiệt chứ cụ bỏ ít xèng ra mua về mà dùng.

Còn về soft CNC ở VN thì có từ lâu.. cũng đình đám lắm. Chẵng là các cụ không chuyên về CNC nên chẵng biết tới đó thôi. Còn Micro Mach3 thì em chẵng mặn mà.. vì viết cái soft tốn bao thời gian và tâm sức mà chỉ để tự sướng thì chắc phải tới tết công gô mới xong quá.

----------

Gamo, jimmyli

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chủ trương của tau là ko "Phát minh lại bánh xe", trừ vụ phát minh bánh xe tăng thôi  :Big Grin: 

Để xem tình hình ra sau. Cái tau cần ko dính tới CNC lắm nên Mach3 cũng ko tiện >.<

----------

